# Combat Patrol tactics for CSM



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi, I play Chaos Space Marines. I am a fairly new player and I just entered a combat patrol tourney.

The points limit is 400 pts. Standard combat patrol rules apply. 

I have

20xzerkers 
8x1k sons
10xPlague marines
20xnormal marines
2xrhinos
4x bikers
5x raptors

1) What are some suggested army lists? I would love to include lots of zerkers but that is just a personal quirk.

2) What is a good strategy?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I went ahead and came up with a 1st draft of a list.

6x zerkers w/champion w/pw and melt bomb in rhino = 196

5x 1k sons w/sorcerer w/ doombolt in rhino = 197

total = 393

Let me know what you think.


----------



## rpthomps (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a pretty tough list but I think the cost of the 1k sons is not worth it, despite their durability. I would consider swapping them out for the plagues. 5x plagues /w melta /w flamer in rhino and give your zerkers a plasma pistol. 

Thoughts?

Ryan
http://ryanstactictalk.com
http://ryanstactictalk.blogspot.com/

twitter: rpthomps


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you think the melta and plasma pistol are necessary?


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

How's this. I replace the 1k sons with:

5x in rhino w/ 3 x pf and 1x flamer


----------



## TaelWB (Dec 27, 2009)

I suggest something like this:

10 zerks - champ, power weapon, Rhino - 275

5 raptors - 2 flamers - 110

385 pts.

You may take an IoCG or combibolter or something else (one more raptor seems the most attrative variant to me but you have only 5  ). I think that power fist isn`t "must have" choice when you are playing 400pts-games, especially if you take zerks.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

The only problem I see with TaelWB's list is that it lacks some anti-tank defenses. I don't expect a lot of tanks but if I play someone else with csm, IG or SM then they may choose to go mechanized. This would leave me just waiting for them to get out.


----------



## TaelWB (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree with you, so there are enough points to take meltas instead of flamers. My own 400pts-army is:

10 zerks - Rhino - 245

5 havocs - 4 autocannons - 155.

We have a hard cc unit and enough firepower to deal with infantry or 10-11 armour.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh sweet jesus drop the Tson's at that points level their killing you, it would be so much better to all zerks in rhinos or plague marines since at that points level vertually nothing will be able to kill more then 1-2 at a time.


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is another list that I think is close to a final draft.

8x zerkers w/skull champion w/pw in rhino
6x havocs w/2x autocannons and 1x missile 1x heavy bolter

I only have two auto cannons and 1 missile launcher and 1 heavy bolter hence the mix


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Pinkmerauder said:


> Here is another list that I think is close to a final draft.
> 
> 8x zerkers w/skull champion w/pw in rhino
> 6x havocs w/2x autocannons and 1x missile 1x heavy bolter
> ...


Frankly I think you'd be better off dropping the Heavy Bolter and adding another Berzerker or something if you can.


----------



## beeny13 (Mar 30, 2008)

how about
180 5x plague marines, 2xplasma, rhino
216 6x zerkers, fist champ, rhino-combimelta, dozer blade

the main things to fear at this point level are speeders, expecially typhoons, nobz, long fangs, lone wolves, thunderwolves, and cheap walkers like kans or penitent engines.
i just don't feel like chaos can take cheap enough heavy weapons, havocs are overpriced, and there isn't much call for a squad with 4 meltaguns in a rhino to take out a chimera.
at least your zerkers are deadly almost to the last man, and plague marines are almost impossible to kill in 400 points.


----------

